# Need tpms light reset



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

how do i go on about getting the light reset?? Or is there anyone on here that can help?? Im based in bucks


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Ecutek or Cobb can reset it - or pump it up and go for a drive it will reset itself after a few miles


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Shaks said:


> how do i go on about getting the light reset?? Or is there anyone on here that can help?? Im based in bucks


Depends on whether it is a "low tyre" warning or a "flat tyre warning"

low tyre is reset by filling up and driving

Flat needs an ecu reset by Consult III, Cobb or Ecutek


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've got an Ecutek cable and a trigger tool. What caused the light to come on.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

The nozzle broke through corrosion which deflated the tyre, so i went to at performance in aylesbury to get the sensor got it fitted onto the wheel by kwikfit, just need the annoying light removed


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

A chunk came off from the tip


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If you have changed the tpms then you need a tpms learn tool and software, you can't just reset it it has to be learnt to the car, Litchfields can do it for you


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Another case of the more information you give us in the beginning, the easier it is for us to help. :runaway:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'm in Bucks, but North Bucks and can reset and trigger the new tpms, ( could also have supplied the tpms!)


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Barry I can pop round this evening after work if your free?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Can you get to Silverstone on next Tuesday? I'll be up at the GTROC trackday for some of the day, or I could meet you in Buckingham if you can get there by 7pm tonight.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

No sorry working next tues.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Can get to buckingham by 7.30 tonight


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

That should be ok, put your mobile number up, I'll phone you now to arrange the meeting place and you can then delete it off the thread.


----------



## Shaks (Sep 30, 2016)

Big thanks to Barry P. who sorted out my tyre pressure low warning light, and also learnt the sensor to the car, really appreciate your help mate. :thumbsup:

your car sounded mental, could hear you while I was fuelling up.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well done Barry:thumbsup:

I removed your phone number btw since it's served its purpose.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Shaks said:


> Big thanks to Barry P. who sorted out my tyre pressure low warning light, and also learnt the sensor to the car, really appreciate your help mate. :thumbsup:
> 
> your car sounded mental, could hear you while I was fuelling up.


Glad I could help out a fellow GTR owner and get your problem sorted for you.
Exhaust is a complete Russ Fellows system and his downpipes, it does sound awesome but you would not pass noise restrictions on track using it as it is!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Now that Barry has your number, he'll be stalking you!!! :chuckle:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Evo9lution said:


> Now that Barry has your number, he'll be stalking you!!! :chuckle:


Much more likely to be stalking the girl from the States in the other thread actually Daz


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

barry P. said:


> Much more likely to be stalking the girl from the States in the other thread actually Daz


But you don't have her number ...


----------



## JENSENGTR1974 (May 2, 2017)

*TPMS Relearn*

Anyone know someone in Hampshire who can sort my TPMS light ? I had my wheels refurbished and had 4 new OEM TPMS valves fitted now the dash is saying flat tyre and visit dealer, I know Litchfields or Auto~Torque can sort but wondered if anyone closer to me can help (Portsmouth)

thanks yaaal


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

Takamo said:


> If you have changed the tpms then you need a tpms learn tool and software, you can't just reset it it has to be learnt to the car, Litchfields can do it for you


Never knew that, what a ball ache. :shy:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

JENSENGTR1974 said:


> Anyone know someone in Hampshire who can sort my TPMS light ? I had my wheels refurbished and had 4 new OEM TPMS valves fitted now the dash is saying flat tyre and visit dealer, I know Litchfields or Auto~Torque can sort but wondered if anyone closer to me can help (Portsmouth)
> 
> thanks yaaal


I will be in Aldershot at the end of the month and could bring down my trigger tool, ecutek cable and laptop if that's any help.


----------



## JENSENGTR1974 (May 2, 2017)

*help thanks*

Hi Barry 

Wow thanks man, when exactly are you there ?I could come to you..


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'm in Aldershot 27th and 28th May, probably best to meet up early evening on the 27th.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

Im in Southampton and have Ecutek if you are desparate


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chris**** said:


> Im in Southampton and have Ecutek if you are desparate


He'll need a trigger tool also if he's changed sensors.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

What do you use for registering new sensors?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Chris**** said:


> What do you use for registering new sensors?


Orange EL-50448 trigger tool.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

barry P. said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > What do you use for registering new sensors?
> ...


I had a look after you said, and seen you need this trigger tool to make them register. Bit crazy, as the BM system is easy to register new wheel sensors. Not sure why you can't do it on the car! 
Handy device to have though ??


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

Barry to the rescue again.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

shavermcspud said:


> Barry to the rescue again.


Just as long as they don't need any IT advice Dave !!


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow Barry - you are a legend! I had to take a trip to Litchfield to sort mine!


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Chris**** said:


> I had a look after you said, and seen you need this trigger tool to make them register. Bit crazy, as the BM system is easy to register new wheel sensors. Not sure why you can't do it on the car!
> Handy device to have though ??


Hi chris,
WHat do you charge for this?? Got a faulty valve and tyre has gone flat and need light doing 

Cheers


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Moremore said:


> Never knew that, what a ball ache. :shy:


Kwik fit can fit their own TPMS and clone the original TPMS ID so that you don't need to reprogramme as I understand it. They charge much more though than simply buying an OEM unit online.


----------



## bodge (Jan 20, 2010)

stop using metal valve caps as they cause corrosion of the valve ..


----------

